# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Como puedo hacer germinar las semillas de Pecano

## sysbartolo

Me gustaria k me brinden alguna informacion de como hacer germinar las semillas de Pecanos, si es posible hacerlo; ademas si produciria a una altura de 3000 msnmTemas similares: Como germinar semillas de Aji. Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas alimenticias de pecano de Argentina ¿Qué híbridos de maíz puedo sembrar en el Alto Huallaga? plantones de pecano mahhan Calentamiento global: ¿qué puedo hacer?

----------


## Fernando Malpartida LL.

> Me gustaria k me brinden alguna informacion de como hacer germinar las semillas de Pecanos, si es posible hacerlo; ademas si produciria a una altura de 3000 msnm

 	Hola  amigo no te podria decir si puduiciria a  3000 msnm. ya que no hay experiencia pero si te puedo decir que a 2500 msnm. si producen en zona de valle interandia sin peligro de heladas, yo he visto, ademas la gewrminACION ES FACIL CON SOLO RASPAR UN POCO LA CORTEZA DURA PARA QUE CHUPE AGUA MAS RAPIDO Y LISTO LO SIEMBRAS LO MAS RAPIDO POSIBLE DESPUE SDE COSECHADO Y EN TRE 50 O 80 DIAS ESTRA GERMINANDO EN CONDICIOPNES DELA COSTA ESTO ESTE ENTRE AGOSTO Y OCTUBRE,. EN QUE ZONA ESTAS.
	sALUDOS
	eMAIL: AGROARARIWA25@HOTMAIL.COM
	Ing: Fernando malpartida

----------


## sysbartolo

mira me en cuentro en la zona de Ancash exactamente en el callejon de huaylas (provincia de Carhuaz)

----------

